# The Falkirk Wheel



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just in case anyone had not heard of it or been to see it.

link to video

Well worth a visit, as the video doesn't capture it's enormity.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's a piece of genius, and is a good example of modern engineering looking superb in the countryside.

When you visit, it's only a short distance to the Antonine Wall which is also worth a walk.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is also worth a visit and ride, you can also 'overnight' on the carpark and view the comings and goings

tony


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep a great place to visit and don't miss the kelpies 
Stainless steel horse heads about 5 miles away


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Nearer to home!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usUwiL2NJiQ
> 
> Is also worth a visit and ride, you can also 'overnight' on the carpark and view the comings and goings
> 
> tony


Legally ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes mate  

tony


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes Kev it is brilliant, we did the boat trip on it last year.
Brian


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Kev it looks very impressive Kev, its on the list to see in the new year.

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

On my list for next month.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a little machine which you put a penny in and it impresses a graphic of the wheel, like there used to be in the 60s, kids think it's great.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

The Wheel does close for annual maintenance so do check out the Scottish Canals website for info before making a trip in the winter months.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

looks like TM wont be the only one going over the border soon,
looks like a plan for a weekender?
Misty


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

My friend who I go to visit often stays just 5 minutes from the wheel and I have never been!
I have seen it as I drive round the roundabout heading into Falkirk but never stopped. I will make a point of visiting it next time I am there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if I'll get a commission on increased foot fall.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*List*

Now in the Route for next month.

It Only added 4 miles to it!.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

confused, Falkirk is nowhere to be seen on that route.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

He's simply posted in the wrong thread Kev.

His post is regarding a visit to Huy having watched "The Missing" and that thread.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Something ,MISSING, 

Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Just as I was posting,,,


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The wheel, the Kelpies and a walk along the Antonine wall, what a way to spend the weekend. Great.

Dave


----------

